# Official Photos?



## imaginegenerous (6 September 2012)

Does anyone know where I can buy some official photos from the Equestrian events, particularly the Freestyle dressage from the Olympics? I've tried the London 2012 shop but all they have is one photo of the Greenwich arena that you can put your ticket in for £150. Bit pricey for me and I was really looking for one of Laura and Alf and another of Charlotte and Blueberry. Looked on H&H website but they have a statement saying they're unable to sell any of their photos due to IOG and LOGOC restrictions  Yet there's no photos on the official site but you can get plenty for other sports (cycling, diving etc). Am I missing something?


----------



## teapot (6 September 2012)

The ONLY photos I've seen of any of the sports are the ones on the London 2012 shop which are either signed or limited or framed. 

I don't think the Olympics ever sell photos as though it's a local show. There's no one official photographer for a start.


----------



## imaginegenerous (6 September 2012)

Thanks for that but are you saying there are equestrian photos on the Games shop website? Am I just missing them?


----------



## teapot (6 September 2012)

Not seen any equestrian


----------

